# I got a white horse, with plenty of mud, and pee stains, anyone know any good tricks?



## jumping lover (Jan 5, 2011)

As probably all people with white horses, or with white parts on horses mud, and pee stains are no fun, and i compete in horse shows, and no judge likes a horse that is dirty, so i was wondering if anyone had any tricks, to get those hard stains to come off, any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks, 

jumpinglover.


----------



## jumping lover (Jan 5, 2011)

anything would be great. thanks,


----------



## Ioneth (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a yellow dog if I could cure her constant peeing problem I'm sure she would be white. She had to have an emergency Caesarean section and she was spayed at the same time. I swear the vet took out her bladder as well

for her just a good long soak in the tub then a good wash makers her a bit whiter but there is whitening shampoo you can buy not sure if they make one for horses or if the one for dogs would work on a horse


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Green spot remover works surprisingly well! What also works is leave-in shampoo for elderly humans, this actually works a heck of a lot better than the green-spot stuff on the horse market!

I use Quick Silver shampoo too for bath time but it's much easier to use the leave in, wipe off stuff for every day stains.


----------



## jumping lover (Jan 5, 2011)

okay, thanks guys.  this is all very helpful,


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

When i had a grey the only thing that got rid of stains completely without spending money on stain remover etc. was body clipping. I body clipped him every 6 months, it was really effective and it kept him looking sleek all year round.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Tresseme deep cleansing shampoo.
Soaking the tail in hot water and whilst it is soaking in the bucket drop a milton tablet in the bucket and wait for it to stop fizzing.

Take the horse to the see side and play in the surf!


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

Once you get the horse clean a little showsheen helps deflect the dirt.
<<<< my baby has a white tail


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I also ride a white horse that loves to have pee stains all over. I've tried everything from Cowboy Magic green spot remover to baking soda and vinegar. Nothing worked. Then I found Shapleys Show touch up. 

Shapleys Show Touch Up Horse Coat Spray - White - 5009952 | Tractor Supply Company

It's just like hair spray paint. It is the only thing that worked for me. 

It doesn't get the stains out, but if you bath your horse really well, then the day of the show spray the touch up on. It stays white for most of the day (with few touch ups here and there). Then it just rinses out with water. It pretty much just covers the stain. I love it I bring it every show.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Quick Silver Horse Shampoo, 16 Oz - 5801126 | Tractor Supply Company

My friend uses this stuff on her Paint and it works wonders. It whitened him so well that you could see the pink skin underneath.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never had to use either but i have heard of making a paste of baking soda, rub it in, leave it and brush out when dry. #2 denture cleaning tablets, again make a paste out of is, rub in, leave it and brush out when dry. not sure how well it works, but it may be worth a try


----------



## jumping lover (Jan 5, 2011)

wow, thanks EVERYONE, all of these are great, and i'm so desperate i will probably use every trick, 

once i try them for other people who want feedback for themselves i will tell you how they work for me, 

thanks everyone, and everyone to come. everything is appreciated,


----------

